# Ausable Whirlpool drift boat to Oscoda question...



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Whats the best fishing method this stretch? Plugs from a boat? I usually fish the westside for Steel. I have fished the Ausable 20 years ago. I remember it being deep this stretch like ughhh 20 feet deep! I am a swinging flies kinda guy. Would I be better off floating bobbers on a noodle rod or plug fishing?

Also where do you get off the river before the mouth? Float time from Whirlpool? 

In advance thank you!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Chasingchrome said:


> Whats the best fishing method this stretch? Plugs from a boat? I usually fish the westside for Steel. I have fished the Ausable 20 years ago. I remember it being deep this stretch like ughhh 20 feet deep! I am a swinging flies kinda guy. Would I be better off floating bobbers on a noodle rod or plug fishing?
> 
> Also where do you get off the river before the mouth? Float time from Whirlpool?
> 
> In advance thank you!


You can do anything you'd normally do on lake Mich rivers. Swinging flies is possible, but if you just want fish...run bobbers with waxworms. Deep, slow sand holes are the norm in the lower section. Also, this river is FULL of wood, and NO WAKE from Foote dam to the mouth at Lake Huron. You can take out at the Au Sable river store, at River rd bridge, in town.

The Au Sable is currently @ 3300+ cfs, and 35*. Tougher conditions, but those with the will, find a way. Good luck.

Ps: the Ausable river is in New York, the Au Sable river is in Michigan. Just goofin' you man!


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You can do anything you'd normally do on lake Mich rivers. Swinging flies is possible, but if you just want fish...run bobbers with waxworms. Deep, slow sand holes are the norm in the lower section. Also, this river is FULL of wood, and NO WAKE from Foote dam to the mouth at Lake Huron. You can take out at the Au Sable river store, at River rd bridge, in town.
> 
> The Au Sable is currently @ 3300+ cfs, and 35*. Tougher conditions, but those with the will, find a way. Good luck.
> 
> Ps: the Ausable river is in New York, the Au Sable river is in Michigan. Just goofin' you man!


LOL!!! 3300!!!! Newbie rower. Like as in never rowed. I need to make friends with someone that is good on the sticks. May have to wait till summer when the flows slow.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Chasingchrome said:


> LOL!!! 3300!!!! Newbie rower. Like as in never rowed. I need to make friends with someone that is good on the sticks. May have to wait till summer when the flows slow.












Here is a picture from yesterday. Pretty gentle river even high water. Good numbers of fish around now!


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Thank you for the info!!! That is a nice Stealth! Were you floating bobbers, fly, or plugs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Did the best bouncing bottom with egg patterns and nymphs in the high water. Also got one on a float setup with a egg pattern. If your looking to streamer fish best down near the mouth now.


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Did the best bouncing bottom with egg patterns and nymphs in the high water. Also got one on a float setup with a egg pattern. If your looking to streamer fish best down near the mouth now.


I like swinging egg patterns on the fly but it may be to deep. No issue bouncing with the noodle rod though! 

Thanks again!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Chasingchrome said:


> I like swinging egg patterns on the fly but it may be to deep. No issue bouncing with the noodle rod though!
> 
> Thanks again!


How every you like to fish you got to get near the bottom now with the water being cold and its going to take a bit of lead! I like the water being up and think its ideal.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

So far so good.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Chasingchrome said:


> LOL!!! 3300!!!! Newbie rower. Like as in never rowed. I need to make friends with someone that is good on the sticks. May have to wait till summer when the flows slow.


If you have ever rowed a boat before, you should be able to slip you way from the Whirlpool down to town. There aren't any major obstacles, although there surely is some wood along the way. With the high water right now, you should float over almost all of it.
As for fishing method take gear for a couple different methods, and use whatever seems to fit the spot you want to fish. If one thing isn't doing much, switch tactics.


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> If you have ever rowed a boat before, you should be able to slip you way from the Whirlpool down to town. There aren't any major obstacles, although there surely is some wood along the way. With the high water right now, you should float over almost all of it.
> As for fishing method take gear for a couple different methods, and use whatever seems to fit the spot you want to fish. If one thing isn't doing much, switch tactics.


Thank you Fishndude!!!


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ps: the Ausable river is in New York, the Au Sable river is in Michigan. Just goofin' you man!


LOL, reads ^ user name.
Sorry, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Also, there aren't any 20 foot deep holes from the Whirlpool down. I only know of 2 spots on the river that are that deep, and they are both above Whirlpool. There are some real deep long bends, which don't typically hold a lot of fish. The RR Trestle is pretty deep, but the deepest part of it can't really be fished due to super-heavy current. Find some outside bends, and try bottom bouncing. Or drop back plugs a little out from a bank that drops straight down, and see what you can find. Watch out for wood.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Also, there aren't any 20 foot deep holes from the Whirlpool down. I only know of 2 spots on the river that are that deep, and they are both above Whirlpool. There are some real deep long bends, which don't typically hold a lot of fish. The RR Trestle is pretty deep, but the deepest part of it can't really be fished due to super-heavy current. Find some outside bends, and try bottom bouncing. Or drop back plugs a little out from a bank that drops straight down, and see what you can find. Watch out for wood.[/Q


Holes and specific places are not supposed to mentioned on this site!


----------



## Brado (Dec 4, 2015)

Hay you want to know how to fish whirlpool down to the mouth send me up I use to fish it hard I'll even go with you show you some hole to fish everyone else is going to give you the run around


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Ignorant question, but here it goes anyway. Is it advisable to fish stretch using a canoe?


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Brado said:


> Hay you want to know how to fish whirlpool down to the mouth send me up I use to fish it hard I'll even go with you show you some hole to fish everyone else is going to give you the run around


PM me your name and #. I could go in a week!


----------



## Brado (Dec 4, 2015)

Chasingchrome said:


> PM me your name and #. I could go in a week!





Brado said:


> Hay you want to know how to fish whirlpool down to the mouth send me up I use to fish it hard I'll even go with you show you some hole to fish everyone else is going to give you the run around


----------



## Brado (Dec 4, 2015)

My name is bill number 9898842076


----------

